# Gold Gourami Swimming Erratically/ Gulping air- SEE VIDEO



## kmacF30 (Jun 8, 2014)

For 3 days my Gold Gourami has been swimming around almost like it has no control. Its also gulping air about every 20 Seconds. My other 2 Gouramis, a male Dwarf, and a female opaline are acting fine. Also anyone notice the light patch on its forehead? What should I do? She has been getting worse every day and is not eating.... Here are my parameters:

Water Parameters: 

Ammonia: 0
Nitrate: 5
Nitrite: 0
Chlorine: 0
PH: 6.8ish
KH: 20mg/L
Hardness: 60mg/L

PLEASE SEE THIS VIDEO:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBZIEqnXtms


----------



## kmacF30 (Jun 8, 2014)

kmacF30 said:


> For 3 days my Gold Gourami has been swimming around almost like it has no control. Its also gulping air about every 20 Seconds. My other 2 Gouramis, a male Dwarf, and a female opaline are acting fine. Also anyone notice the light patch on its forehead? What should I do? She has been getting worse every day and is not eating.... Here are my parameters:
> 
> Water Parameters:
> 
> ...



*UPDATE: Woke up this morning and unfortunately, the poor thing didn't make it through the night.*


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Looks like he may of had internal parasites.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

What brings you to that conclusion, tankman? I see no signs of them what-so-ever.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Cuz some fish with internal parasites do some twitching. What is your conclusion flint?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

I can't say for sure but usually internal parasites present with sunken bellies before all else. I've also never seen internal parasites cause twitching, either. Twitching would indicate something is bothering them such as an external parasite (ich, flukes, ect).


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

kmacF30 I am sorry your fish didn't make it. Let us know if there is anything else we can help you with.


----------



## PunkinOfSteel (Aug 24, 2013)

Hold old was he? 

Is there some sort of decoration in the tank where he may have gotten himself stuck? I've seen some curious Betta females and some Dwarf Gourami who had gotten themselves stuck in a decoration and either unstuck themselves or had to be pulled/pushed out who acted similar to that and didn't survive. 

Limited motor skills, scrapes or scratches on the body and continuously going to the surface for more air than usual. 

He also looked like he had a type of rot or something on his dorsal fin, or was that because the other fish were beating him up/eating him? Fruit tetras are a-holes and we have seen them bully other more passive fish to the point where they have torn up fins like that and have been killed..


----------

